
What it feels like when a competitor utterly rips off your entire company - qvikr
https://medium.com/@dhassell/what-it-feels-like-when-a-competitor-utterly-rips-off-your-entire-company-i-m-looking-at-you-def1e0528fa3#.y1oniwoj8
======
qvikr
I understand the feeling when a competitor pretty much photocopies what you
did and tries to claim credit... But aren't we taking the whole ripping off
thing a bit more personal than we should?

After all, most businesses are copies with just a _minor_ differentiator -
that ends up making all the difference.

~~~
kagamine
Did you look at the screenshots in the linked post? They took the copy and the
layout of the original site and did little more than to change the background
color. To then state in interviews that their's is an original idea is
plagiarism. If an author did this they would lose their credibility as an
author and likely end up in a lawyer-on-lawyer situation that doesn't get sexy
at any point. This isn't a _minor_ differentiation in an otherwise obvious
trade like plumbing or selling books, it is something else.

Look at it another way, if this were two video games, which would you buy and
which would you take a dim view of? The one with the original dialog and voice
acting and story-line, or the one that ripped it off?

